# 2010 595 (bar tape color selection)



## 03Vortex (Jun 17, 2003)

Nothing technical here but I am about to purchase a 2010 595 in the Black/White color. I am going to use an all black Fizik Aliante that I already own. My question is do you think that black or white tape would be the best color choice given the saddle and frame colors? I do realize that white is difficult to keep looking clean and while that may ultimately sway me towards black, let's just leave that out of the equation for now. 

Thanks....


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

What color are your stem and bars?


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

In my opinion there is one golden rule: bar tape color should match saddle color.

In this particular case: Black.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I really like black tape...hides dirt and looks great for a long time.

I use the Fizik Microtex tape...it feels great and wears well.


----------



## 03Vortex (Jun 17, 2003)

I do use Fizik Microtex tape on my other bike and like it myself. Likley to use it here as well. Regarding stem choice, I am considering the Deda Elementi Servizio Corse stem which is available in either gloss white or matte black. Given that the frame is a fairly even balance of white/black, I suppose either would look good but my initial first choice is the gloss white with that frame (which has a black faceplate). The matching bar is also available in either white or black but would likley go for black here as I don't really see what purpose a white bar serves as it is covered with tape anyway. Only a relatively small section in the middle is what shows.

Would like your thoughts on the most visually appealing combo as I would like to get it right the first time. I also understand and see the visual appeal of saddle and tape matching. 

Thanks for responding and your help with this....


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

There are a couple pics of white stem on this page... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2006&page=21

I think a white saddle, white tape, black stem and bar look the best, as seen here in post #15, http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=157338

But since you are locked into a black saddle, I think I would say stick with all black including stem, then when you are in the market for a new saddle go with white saddle, white tape. That's my advice, for what it's worth.


----------

